# Restless Legs



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Just sharing some info I came across: http://www.ninds.nih.gov/health_and_medica...estless_doc.htm


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks, Susan! I have RLS, and it isn't fun.







If I didn't take medication for it, my husband would wind up in the floor ever single night!


----------



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

Thanks! I have just been Dx with this along with the many other Dx I have and The meds are helping me greatly. I'm sleeping better and so is my husband. He's the one that told me that I was doing it every night.


----------



## rocknrolljunkie (Jul 29, 2004)

What medication are you guys on for this?


----------



## unblissfull (Mar 21, 2003)

Klonpin


----------



## Ralph E. (Sep 10, 2004)

Susan,Thank you for the valuable infomation on RLS.I printed it all out for myself.At least now I know what I have.So now I have 2 things there's no cure for lol


----------

